# What do you guys think of these?



## estewart9698 (May 28, 2013)

Techno gym - bench press

I've been using this at my local gym when ever I'm training alone will it be as effective as a basic bench press??


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

It will be safer as you are training alone. As far as results are concerned just train hard and you should get good results. There have been studies done on machines vs free weights and there is no real difference as far as results are concerned.


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

There pretty good those set ups as they're not the plate type which are linked by cables.

The arms are independent of each other and so your stronger arm cannot compensate your weaker arm.


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

They had these at a David Lloyd I used to train at.

Could never feel it fully in my chest.

I'm sure I couldn't get the seat position correct.


----------

